# IT-Systemkauffrau



## Jade

Hallo!

Es ist immer schwierig deutsche Ausbildungen ins spanische zu übersetzen, das sie dabei oft an "Wert" verlieren. Kann mir jemand sagen was _Ausbildung zur IT-Systemkauffrau_ auf spanisch heisst?

Danke!

Jade


----------



## Focalist

(Curso de) formación para vendedoras de sistemas informáticas

F


----------



## Whodunit

Jade said:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Es ist immer schwierig deutsche Ausbildungen ins spanische zu übersetzen, das sie dabei oft an "Wert" verlieren. Kann mir jemand sagen was _Ausbildung zur IT-Systemkauffrau_ auf spanisch heisst?
> 
> Danke!
> 
> Jade



Have you already known that your word is the longest job name in German:
Informations- und Telekommunikationssystemkauffrau, okay there's also:
Informations- und Telekommunikationssystemelektronikerin, but it's *almost* the longest.


----------



## palomdra

Focalist said:
			
		

> (Curso de) formación para vendedoras de sistemas informáticas
> 
> F



Sistemas informátic*os*  (sistemas es masculino)
Kennst du auch Deutsch, Focalist???
Du bist ein Naturgenie!


----------



## Focalist

palomdra said:
			
		

> Sistemas informátic*os*


Genau! Bin in der Nacht aufgewacht und habe mir sofort gedacht: verdammt! _sistema_ ist maskulin!! Und erst am Nachmittag habe ich Internetzugang!!!
O weh! -- zu spät jetzt den Fehler auszubügeln... Die Palomdra hat sich um den Fall schon gekümmert. 

F


----------



## Whodunit

Focalist said:
			
		

> Genau! Bin in der Nacht aufgewacht und habe mir sofort gedacht: verdammt! _sistema_ ist maskulin!! Und erst am Nachmittag habe ich Internetzugang!!!
> O weh! -- zu spät jetzt den Fehler auszubügeln... Die Palomdra hat sich um den Fall schon gekümmert.
> 
> F



Wow, not bad! Your German is better than I thought. But .. a little - not serious - grammar mistake: It sounds better to say your last sentence:

Die Palomdra hat sich *schon * um den Fall gekümmert.


----------



## Jade

Gracias a todos por los comentarios.

Focalist, tu traducción no está mal, aunque IT-Systemkauffrau es una carrera y si pongo comercial (mejor que vendedor) de sistemas informáticos y estaría especializando demasiado, ya que la IT-Systemkauffrau también dispone de conocimientos técnicos de lo que vende.

Auch Dir Whod, vielen Dank! Ich wusste nicht, dass IT-Systemkauffrau das längste Ausbildungswort ist!

Jade


----------



## Jade

Hoy me contestaré a mi misma! 

Es Técnico(a) en sistemas informáticos.

Jade


----------

